# Ice Cream



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

I scream. You scream. We all scream for perfect surf cream conditions. It’s looking promising boys. Start doing extra work around the house and calling in your favors with the Wife


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

Tightlines1984 said:


> I scream. You scream. We all scream for perfect surf cream conditions. Itâ€™s looking promising boys. Start doing extra work around the house and calling in your favors with the Wife


 yes it is . tell the boss man to stick it.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i like the way y'all think. gonna try to go friday


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

It's been good for a while now
















Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice fish Steve, also nice shell banks. Do you look for shark teefs while waiting on the bite?


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

It should be on.
I'll be down Friday morning.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

mtbfreak said:


> Nice fish Steve, also nice shell banks. Do you look for shark teefs while waiting on the bite?


My wife looks for stuff. I fly kites! And ride bikes!









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr ike (Dec 15, 2017)

*Ur Bike Steve*

Ur bike is really neat . Back in the day I used to ride and old one on PINS . Was fun while fishing . Now I am confined to a wheelchair with the lose of the use of my leg's . Love reading U guys reports .


----------

